

How long can Edward Snowden stay in the Moscow airport? - markhacker
http://travel.stackexchange.com/q/18526/101

======
crb
My answer to the Stack Exchange question. (Never 100% sure what discussion to
add in a post which points to another discussion site...)

 _There 's a good article to answer your question on the Washington Post
website [1]:_

 _All those jokes comparing Snowden’s case to the Tom Hanks film “The
Terminal”? They have a distinctly unromantic basis in the life of Iranian
Mehran Karimi Nasseri [2], who lived in Paris’ Charles de Gaulle Airport for_
18 years _after Iran expelled him._

[1]:
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2013/06/26...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2013/06/26/heres-
what-happens-to-asylum-seekers-who-stay-in-airport-limbo-
indefinitely/?tid=rssfeed)

[2]:
[http://www.csmonitor.com/2004/0621/p11s02-almo.html](http://www.csmonitor.com/2004/0621/p11s02-almo.html)

------
wslh
This question makes me think we need a privacy.stackexchange.com and a
revolutions.stackexchange.com

~~~
markhacker
Proposals for new stackexchange sites can be submitted through
[http://area51.stackexchange.com/](http://area51.stackexchange.com/) ;)

------
sktrdie
With all the news reporters in that specific transit zone, and after so many
days, I find it hard to believe that nobody wasn't even able to _see_ him. My
best guess is that he acquired a fake passport/ID and is free somewhere in
Russia or elsewhere.

I doubt he can hide that well in such a small airport transit zone, especially
from news reporters that are well trained at spotting celebrities in large
outdoor spaces - never mind airport transit zones.

------
arbuge
He's probably in this hotel an AP reporter experienced:

[http://www.adn.com/2013/06/28/2956661/trapped-in-transit-
orw...](http://www.adn.com/2013/06/28/2956661/trapped-in-transit-orwellian-
moscow.html)

If so, he could stay there a long time assuming he has sufficiently wealthy
backers. $300 a night + food etc. isn't exactly cheap...

------
reeses
At least the hotel in the Dubai airport has awesome massage chairs in the
rooms and lets you come and go as you please (unless you're traveling on an
Israeli passport, in which case, fly the other way). On the other hand, there
are no outdoor facing windows in the rooms and you get the same amused "of
course not" when you ask for one.

